# C&CC App launched



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The Camping and Caravan Club app is now available for both iPad and Android phones and tablets. Go to the Club site or search Google Play for "Site Seeker"
peedee


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Just discovered you must type "SiteSeeker" , all one word, or it wont find it on the Play store 8)


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Just uploaded, looks a useful bit of "kit"  
Wonder if the CC has one in the pipeline :?:

Happy New Year to all
Alan & Jenny


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> The Camping and Caravan Club app is now available for both iPad and Android phones and tablets. Go to the Club site or search Google Play for "Site Seeker"
> peedee


Thanks Pete for the heads up.

First look is good.

I wonder if all the changes to CSs throughout the year will be kept up to date ...on running it on my Nexus 7 for the first time tonight it did 3442 updates and in the settings you are able to set the "update" frequency so it seems that it will..... mind you that may make it harder to get into "newly appointed" CSs before the crowds arrive.

and if they could include the various Temp Hol Sites that would be good too ... maybe they don't have the time/staff to do that or maybe they did not think about it :roll:

Mike


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Really good App, well done the C&CC.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just cancelled membership due to selling mh and they don't recognize my number. . Will join again when we get one

Carol

Mine crashed. Donor so good a start


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

You have to be a CC&C member to register and unlock the additional content - but doesn't say what that is. 
I find the C&CC book very confusing to use when selecting a campsite; it is based upon map area numbers. And the maps are too small scale to choose by map. 
The app is hugely better for finding sites on a map. And easier to read the details. But does it still work if you dont have an internet connection? Does it save the database on internal memory?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes it does work off line and the additional content is for members only and is information on Certificated Sites.
peedee


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

peedee said:


> The Camping and Caravan Club app is now available for both iPad and Android phones and tablets. Go to the Club site or search Google Play for "Site Seeker"
> peedee


It is for iPhones too...

The quickest way to find it on the App store; it comes up after typing the first five letters of the publisher in search ("campi").


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you using the free version or 69p as I loaded free version on iphone an not much functionality hardly any cs for kent

joe


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Are you using the free version or 69p as I loaded free version on iphone an not much functionality hardly any cs for kent
> 
> joe


Paid for version? I have download the iPhone app for free - I didn't see a paid for version. I just did a search 'kent' and got over 80 CSs (over 20 screenfuls at 4 to a screen).


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*C&CC App*

Managed to find the C&CC App and install it but can't find the icon relating to it on my husbands iphone. He is not quite so tec minded and we quabbled of it    (guidance from the lappy to the iphone) after 'install' did we miss something to have to icon on the iphone screen?
Wendy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I downloaded it and its on the "2nd page" of iphone

joe


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Tofu d it in the iPhine press the Home button which slides to the search window and type. In the search box


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*C&CC App*

Have downloaded the app successfully (I think) on my Iphone 3GS but nothing will seem to open, there are messages about updates, cl's and app coming for iphone 5, seen the reviews but can seem to do anything with it. It says install ios 4.3? will this be compatible with my iphone.
Puzzled, wendy


----------

